# What's the poop with manure?



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

The Poop on Manure


Stored manure is often referred to as “rotted manure.” It has no unpleasant smell, and its texture has changed since it was produced. Rotted manure is a fantastic soil amendment. Ideally it will retain some of its natural nitrogen, but not to the extent that it causes burning or excessive foliar...




www.westcoastseeds.com


----------

